# Terrified of power outages



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

How very odd! Perhaps keep a battery powered radio handy? They are good to have anyway in case of emergency.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

How odd. I can only guess that she likes all of the backround noises. How about night when it is quiet and everyone is sleeping? Is she okay then?

Maybe she picks up on the stress the humans feel during a power outage?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

She's fine when it's quiet and dark at night, and we're all sleeping. We had the battery powered flashlight going. It has a radio but we didn't want to use both for fear of running the battery down. Guess it's a good idea to get a second one just for the noise.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well this Jenna (me) feels about the same way. I always have fans going and without them I freak out- particularly if I am trying to sleep. I cannot sleep without a fan, and I even bring a box fan on road trips to take into motel rooms! When I camp, it has to be by a rushing stream. I need me my white noise!! I wonder if my dogs are the same way!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a hard time with quietness, also. Always need my background noise.

It might be the reaction of the humans when the power first goes out that your dog is sensing, or maybe associating the outage to thunder from previous outages from thunderstorms.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Keep Rescue Remedy or a similar anxiety-stress tonic on-hand for such situations.

Of course, acting like nothing is wrong (even when she's freaking out) goes a long way, too.

-S


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We try to act like nothing is wrong, but when she joins us in bed -- which she never does unless she's scared or having a seizure -- it's hard to ignore her presence. 

I tried to interest her in her ball, which is her favorite toy, but she ignored me. Ultimately, we just turned off all of the lights and tried to sleep, figuring that was as 'normal' as we could get when the house was pitch black. But Jenna continued to pant heavily. 

I'm going to pick up some Rescue Remedy tonight.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Jazz is afraid when the power goes out too, but not to the extent you described. The house can be pitch dark in the middle of the night, and when he hear that sound of everything shutting down (and all the back up alarms beeping) he immediately seeks us out. I think maybe he associates it with bad storms, since that's when the lights usually go out.


----------

